# Vintage Cragar, or Rocket Wheels



## microbus21 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a 1968 VW Bug that I want to lowride for my daughter, because back in the day if you put these vintage crager or rocket wheels on a bug it gave the vehicle a wider stance because of the wheel offset. Giving the appearance that the car was lowered, just by putting these rims on. I would like to lift this thing (hydrauilics), is their any standard lowrider wheel that will fit front and back while laying this thing on the ground. I can narrow the front up to 3", but I don't think I can do much with the back.


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Been thinking about building a lowrider bug for a while.
13x7 works depending on the year and bolt pattern you have. adapters are fairly easy to find though.
but finding old skool cragars or rockets in 13s will be a challenge. astro supremes ( or good repros ) are still avilable in 13 though and will work just as well. 

7s in 14 and 15 will also work, you'll have to experiment a bit with the offsets/backspace. but with stock fenders you'll need to stretch the tires and stay with high offsets ( less dish ), flaired fenders should be easy to buy ( they used to be anyway ). give them and try and you can widen your wheel choice. 

Good luck man, would love to see a nicely done lowrider aircooled out there.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i know a guy who has a set of 13x7 4 lug reversed rockets they came off a bug ill ask if there still for sale


----------

